#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Fou solo tour

## G.P.Fransen

Hierbij wat foto´tjes van de tour die we momenteel doen.

afgelopen zaterdag in club Famous te Torhout














Tour @ club bbc





















we gebruiken momenteel diode´s met een output tussen de 1.8 en 5 watt van quantum UK met magic eye scanners, de aansturing geschied door showtime welke wordt bestuurd door een pangolin console en midi via een jl cooper

www.fou69.com
www.partyvideo.be

----------


## soundcheckfrits

hej  dat zier dur leuk uit

heb je ook nog plaatjes van de laser zelf??  (weer zo'n typiese vraag)
en hoeveel lasers hangen er???

----------


## jurjen_barel

WOW! Die foto's zijn scherp! 

Met welke camera zijn die genomen? [8D]


Lichtshow (lasershow) ziet er overigens subliem uit! [^]

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Dat ziet er echt geweldig uit! :Big Grin:  Hele nette foto's ook ja!

----------


## daantje

zozo deze pics zijn echt super.
vooarl foto 5 echt heerlikk hoe hebbie dat geflikt?
grtz daniël

----------


## soundcheckfrits

idd 

ik vind foto 3 ook wel wat hebben   die 2 handen in die ''tunnel''

mooi gedaan

----------


## Joopknoop

Wow, Petje af. Heel gaaf. Dat is zeker geen goedkoop tourtje? Als ik me niet vergis hebben jullie 3 full colour lasers en 4 groen. Netjes gedaan. 

Groeten Joop

----------


## Speakertje

DAt is inderdaad zeer netjes!! En een keer duideljke foro's  :Big Grin:  Maare hebben jullie nog meer hangen dan laser?? :$

----------


## Niek...

Nette foto's inderdaad. Lijkt me een combinatie van goede camera, hoge ISO, redelijk lange sluitertijd...Gewoon netjes!

----------


## FINCH

WOW! Ik kan me niet anders voorstellen dan dat het publiek hier toch wel een "oooh-tje" bij slaakt... zeer mooi!

----------


## Christiaan Visser

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Speakertje_
> 
> DAt is inderdaad zeer netjes!! En een keer duideljke foro's  Maare hebben jullie nog meer hangen dan laser?? :$



Denk het wel, als je deze foto ziet:



verder erg knap, ben benieuwd met wat voor camera je deze foto's heb vereeuwigd..  :Wink: 

Wat voor type Lasers hangen hier nou precies..?
Voor zulke feesten krijg je me altijd wel warm, dus als je weer eens ergens heen gaat, meld het eens.. Zou ik, en ik denk anderen op het forum vast wel interesseren! [8)]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Niek..._
> redelijk lange sluitertijd



Dan krijg je dat stuiterende publiek niet zo scherp erop.  :Wink:

----------


## Niek...

Wat is lang  :Big Grin:  Is vrij relatief...Maar dat het voor een "normale" foto al vrij lang is kun je op sommige foto's wel zien (dan zie ik 3 buitenlijnen van armen...)

----------


## G.P.Fransen

de tour doen wij met een verschillend aantal lasers, dit kan verschillen van eigenlijk standaard 7 tot 40 stuks, ook nemen wij mee een 8 tal plasma schermen en 6 beamers en een eigen digitale DJ booth en VJ booth de rest van de apparatuur hangt al in de discotheken zelf die wij aandoen.

We geven aanstaande zondag in antwerpen een zeer klein feestje in club envogue en woensdag een grote in metropolis (luxemburg).

Ik zal als ik tijd vindt binnekort wat foto´s maken wvan de lasers zelf,

----------


## jurjen_barel

Dan nog blijft mijn vraag staan: welke fotocamera gebruik je hiervoor? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## G.P.Fransen

de foto´s heb ik niet zelf gemaakt maar zijn getrokken door www.partyteam.be hun gebruiken dacht ik een canon A80 maar dat kan ik niet met zekerheid zeggen, zelf gebruik ik een sony F828 en daar komen toch ook zeker geen slechtere foto´s uit.

----------


## beyma

Zoooo, ik vind foto nummer 6 van boven wel heeeel erg mooi hoor !![^]

Vooral ook dat er eens wat anders dan uitsluitend groen als kleur wordt gebruikt, spreekt mij heel erg aan[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## G.P.Fransen

paar foto´s van de units zelf

----------


## beyma

> citaataar foto´s van de units zelf



[:0] Zoooo , vroeger had je een vrachtwagen vol nodig om een laser show te geven, komen ze nu aan met een 2 HE flightcase....[:0]

[off topic]

Nu we het toch over laser hebben, mag ik vragen waar je tegenwoordig nog een beetje leuke effect spiegels kan kopen ?? en wat zoiets omgeveer moet kosten,'k heb nog een 20 mW HeNe rood staan, waar ik ooit zo trots op was[:I]

----------


## rieuwert

Dit lijkt verdacht veel op de diode's die laserimage in de verhuur heeft.

Enigzins verbonden met elkander ofzo?

----------


## G.P.Fransen

klopt idd, onze site is www.laser-image.be  :Smile:

----------


## stekelvarke

enorm mooi gedaan!
werden die kopjes(en andere dingen) van de disco's zelf nog gebruikt?
want tussen deze laserschow vallen zij gewoon in het niets.

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Show van afgelopen woensdag (6 april 2005) te metropolis (luxemburg)





http://www.metropolis.be/images/pict...06/gallery.htm

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Videofragment DJ Fou @ Metropolis.

Te bekijken op de volgende manieren:


*[u]Via website:</u>*

http://www.avsurround.nl/show/fou.htm


*[u]Rechtstreeks in mediaplayer:</u>*

Breedband 750Kbit/s:

http://www.avsurround.nl/show/fou06042005_750.asx

Smalband 37Kbit/s:

http://www.avsurround.nl/show/fou06042005_37.asx


Microsoft Windows Mediaplayer vereist.
Deze is hier te downloaden:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download

----------


## zjeten

mooie lasershow en show er rond maar die mixen  :Frown: 
sorry ,is mijn mening
mvg
jeffrey

----------


## ronny

tja dat zeggen wel meer mensen. ook tegen de frank zelf.  hij geeft het zelf ook toe:  ik weet ik moet draaien, maar kan het niet...[B)]

mvg
ronny

----------


## franklin

Hoeveel vermogen heeft de multicolor laser die in het midden boven de dj hangt?

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> ik weet ik moet draaien, maar kan het niet...[B)]
> 
> mvg
> ronny



idd, en als je dan ziet welke bekende zaken daarvoor toch (veel) geld willen neerleggen [xx(]

----------


## G.P.Fransen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door franklin_
> 
> Hoeveel vermogen heeft de multicolor laser die in het midden boven de dj hangt?



die heeft een output van 1,8 watt

----------


## G.P.Fransen

hierbij nog wat foto´s.

de bovenstaande pics komen binnen 2 weken ook weer online maar heb momenteel wat problemen met mn server

Mayday 2005:


de nieuwe laser units

----------


## Christiaan Visser

[8D] Fijn.. Zeer fijn!

Toch ben ik benieuwd naar welke camera die fotos heeft gemaakt.. A80 zou ik nog wel geloven..

----------


## G.P.Fransen

deze laatste zijn paar snapshots van een sony f828

----------


## G.P.Fransen

paar pics van project hardcore in de waagnatie 

deze zijn gemaakt door de organisatie heb geen idee watvoor cam

----------

